# Retroactive Posting Allowance-Must Read For Those Posted  On or Since April 2003



## exgunnertdo (9 Jan 2008)

Just got forwarded this link from a friend.  http://www.irp-pri.com/newsEvents.cfm?x=6%3CF9W8%28%5E4H%3E%27%2C%2D%3D3WNO%2C%3ER8Y2%229G4%28%40%20%20%0A

In a nutshell - it says that the CF has requested that RLRS pay additional Posting Allowance to "eligible members", and it affects members posted on or after April 2003.  Not many other details on the site, but there's a link to register.

Did a search and didn't find it - but the policy is dated Jan 5/08, so it seems really new!

Sounds like good news...

Edit to add:  The link doesn't work from a DWAN computer (according to the source), but you can do it from home.  There is also a phone number - 1-888-599-5550, and they will take care of checking to see if you're eligible.


----------



## PO2FinClk (9 Jan 2008)

Curious to see when this will be announced/acknowledged through offcial channels (CANFORGEN or other) as I would suspect this affect a very very large group of people.

Edit: Link works from my DWAN.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (9 Jan 2008)

Thanks for posting this.  I hit the link and to my surprise it worked and I will be getting some funds.  

Your point about when this will be formally announced is very valid.  I will have an RO entry done for my unit.


----------



## PO2FinClk (9 Jan 2008)

3VP Highlander said:
			
		

> I will have an RO entry done for my unit.


I would not personally recommend you do that as no official DND/CF policy/guidance/instruction to this effect has yet been released. RLRS/CFIRP can post whatever they want on their site, but they do not dictate policy and such. 

This is not to mention that you do not yet have the details as whom exactly this will apply and how. Posting this in RO's would only create confusion amongst personnel not to mention create headaches for yourself when you cannot answer their questions.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Jan 2008)

I suspect (key word there - SUSPECT) that CBI 205.52 para 6 is what will be changing - the "retro pay increases do not apply" provision.  But I can't see anything from DCBA about this, so I would also wait before hitting "Print" for an entry in the ROs.  (Though I might type up a draft and have it ready to insert into the ROs once I get confirmation)...


----------



## PO2FinClk (9 Jan 2008)

Policy on this is currently being distributed through the units with a mention that a CANFORGEN will be issued in Jan 2008. 

Nothing else on either CBI 205.52 or CFAO 205-31 being amended as of yet.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2008)

I was posted twice in 2005, this should put a few dollars in my bank account.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jan 2008)

I did this, and the money wasn't much; however, for two minute's of typing and clicking on the internet, 65 bucks is 65 bucks!


----------



## kincanucks (9 Jan 2008)

309 for two minutes work.  Thanks for the post!


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Just got forwarded this link from a friend.  http://www.irp-pri.com/newsEvents.cfm?x=6%3CF9W8%28%5E4H%3E%27%2C%2D%3D3WNO%2C%3ER8Y2%229G4%28%40%20%20%0A
> 
> In a nutshell - it says that the CF has requested that RLRS pay additional Posting Allowance to "eligible members", and it affects members posted on or after April 2003.  Not many other details on the site, but there's a link to register.
> 
> ...



Oh isn't that special.

I've recd 3 postings allowances since April 2003. Interesting that.

Score --- a few more X Large blacks for me!!


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2008)

Looks like I'll have to take a trip in to see RLSS ...

I scored the last two postings and printed off the results for the retro, but it apparently has no record of my posting allowance for Oct 2003.

Nor my husbands.

I'll be getting that sorted tomorrow.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2008)

Yippee!  Hubby and I are getting $62.00 and $58.50 respectively.  That'll pay for a few at the Kingston Brew Pub!  :cheers:


----------



## NCRCrow (9 Jan 2008)

I entered my service number and it said I wasn't entitled to sweet-F__k-all

Even though I was posted from Ottawa to Halifax in 2005.

I checked the 11 Add as per the instructions.

Any suggestions?


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Any suggestions?



Ummmmm, call them?  :


----------



## NCRCrow (9 Jan 2008)

Thanks. I will.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I entered my service number and it said I wasn't entitled to sweet-F__k-all
> 
> Even though I was posted from Ottawa to Halifax in 2005.
> 
> ...



That's how my husbands came up too. Perhaps it's a glitch and it's picking up postings only somewhere after that date. It didn't pick up mine from 2003, and that when my husband was last posted.

It did pick up the two posting I've had since your date though.

Perhaps even, when the CANFORGEN comes out -- we may find that the April 03 date was not approved and it may have only been approved for retro as of Apr 06 etc. I guess we'll have to wait for the message.


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Jan 2008)

Nice one.  Thanks Exgunner - bucks is bucks and I got 122 of 'em!!  

Vern - _Your _ domain??  When did THAT happen? ???


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Vern - _Your _ domain??  When did THAT happen? ???



Didn't you hear?  She's Queen of the Universe.  *Everything* is her domain!


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Jan 2008)

;D

You're still ACES in my book Vern - If eventually it means me working for you again someday (i'll be back next year by-the-way - tell Bill to get the beer cold   ) i'll live in _your _ domain!!  You're a hoot.


----------



## NCRCrow (9 Jan 2008)

If I get any money back I am donating to the "Enhance ArmyVern Fund"

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/66228.30.html


----------



## X-mo-1979 (9 Jan 2008)

SWEEET!!
It pays to not whine about postings.
I GOT TWO POSTINGS!!!

This made my night.
I'm still on leave. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Cansky (9 Jan 2008)

Pick up both my and my husbands moves to Gagetown 03 and this past year to Borden.  $300 between the 2 of us.  Sweet for us with his retirement next month.


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Jan 2008)

Woo-hoo, $168 for me.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2008)

$140 for me.....before tax of course


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2008)

Update,

I just received an email response back from RLSS regarding the "missing" 2003 posting allowance that should have showed up.

They confirmed the retro date to be applicable to posting allowances received on posting with a "COS date after 01 Apr 2003".

I also then advised them that I was aware of a circa 2005 posting allowance (from someone's post below) that was not registering in their "register system" (linked below) for another member as well. They have confirmed my eligibility for the 2003 retro pay for the 2003 posting and are looking into it to determine why their program is not picking up some entitled postings. 

_Glitch_. 

Will post updates as I receive them.


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2008)

> Pour votre info, et bonne année
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dynaglide (11 Jan 2008)

Anyone happen to know what's up with the IRP site?  The retro pay link is gone now...


----------



## dynaglide (11 Jan 2008)

Talked to IRP on the phone and the link is down until the CANFORGEN is officially put out.


----------



## navymich (12 Jan 2008)

dynaglide said:
			
		

> Talked to IRP on the phone and the link is down until the CANFORGEN is officially put out.



I was just on the link tonight and no problems....AND $88 for me!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jan 2008)

Topic stickied and re-titled.............................dollars in members hands are better than in the Govts. mitts.


----------



## Franko (13 Jan 2008)

dynaglide said:
			
		

> Talked to IRP on the phone and the link is down until the CANFORGEN is officially put out.



Well it must be out. We got in in an OGroup the other day and a few guys have already received their cash.

Probably just a site problem.

Regards


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2008)

They have been told to remove the page and notification until the official announcement is made via CANFORGEN.

Apparently, the site has been there for a bit, but wasn't supposed to be put up until the message was out. Anyone who did manage to register before it was taken down will still be processed as your registration data is already in progress.

D9er happened to have it mentioned in his OGp as well ... along with the bit about the CANFORGEN.


----------



## Zoomie (14 Jan 2008)

Don't expect a retroactive payment just because you were posted in that time-frame.  It all depends if your posting allowance (1x Monthly wages if married, 1/2x if single) represented the most up-to-date incentive pay for that fiscal year.  If your allowance already reflected any changes made due to the standard yearly cost of living increase, you won't get a dime.  This is the case for me - as my COS fell around the March '04 timeframe and already had the most current pay incentive applied.


----------



## medicineman (14 Jan 2008)

I lucked out and am due $62.50.  Couple of tanks of gas  .

MM


----------



## xo31@711ret (14 Jan 2008)

LOL! Couple of tanks? Watta ya drivin', a moped?!  ;D


----------



## X-mo-1979 (14 Jan 2008)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> LOL! Couple of tanks? Watta ya drivin', a moped?!  ;D



thanks I needed that lmfao. ;D


----------



## SeaKingTacco (14 Jan 2008)

149 bucks- excellent!


----------



## medicineman (14 Jan 2008)

I drive an Accent.  Nana booboo.

MM


----------



## X-mo-1979 (19 Jan 2008)

I'm getting well over 300 bucks.

Visa is getting well over 300 bucks.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jan 2008)

Just got the deposits in my bank account this morning.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (21 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just got the deposits in my bank account this morning.  ;D



Yeah, I had mine deposited last Monday -- still waiting for 9erDs to go in though.


----------



## navymich (21 Jan 2008)

CANFORGEN 014/08 CMP 009/08 181948Z JAN 08
POSTING ALLOWANCE AND RETROACTIVE PAY INCREASES
UNCLASSIFIED

REF: CBI 205.42 

1. SINCE 2003, POSTING ALLOWANCES (PA) PAID TO RELOCATING PERSONNEL HAVE BEEN BASED ON THE RATE OF PAY IN EFFECT AT THE CHANGE OF STRENGTH (COS) DATE AS PER REF. A LEGAL REVIEW CONCLUDED THAT THIS PRACTICE IS IN ERROR. INSTEAD, PERSONNEL ARE ALSO ENTITLED TO PAY INCREASES APPROVED RETROACTIVE TO THEIR COS DATE. MANY CURRENT AND FORMER CF PERSONNEL POSTED SINCE 31 MAR 03 ARE THEREFORE ENTITLED TO AN ADDITIONAL PAYMENT 

2. THE PURPOSE OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO PROVIDE RETROACTIVE POSTING ALLOWANCE APPLICATION INSTRUCTIONS TO ALL PERSONNEL RELOCATED SINCE 31 MAR 03. INSTRUCTIONS FOR PERSONNEL NOT RELOCATED BY RLRS WILL FOLLOW AT THE END OF THIS MESSAGE 

3. CF PERS WHO BELIEVE THEY ARE ENTITLED TO A RETROACTIVE PA INCREASE AND WERE RELOCATED BY RLRS SINCE 31 MAR 03 ARE REQUESTED TO REGISTER ONLINE AT THE FOLLOWING SECURE WEBSITE: HTTPS://RETROPAY.RELODIALOGUE.COM/. NOTE THAT DWAN ACCESS IS CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE DUE TO FIREWALL CONSTRAINTS. PERSONNEL IN CANADA AND CONTINENTAL USA UNABLE TO REGISTER ONLINE ARE TO CALL THE RLRS CALL CENTRE TOLL FREE AT 1-888-599-5550. PERSONNEL CALLING FROM THE LOCAL HALIFAX AREA ARE TO CALL 902-481-3301. PERSONNEL OUTSIDE CANADA ARE TO REGISTER ONLINE IF POSSIBLE. THOSE UNABLE TO DO SO ARE TO EMAIL RLRS AT RETROPAY(ATSIGN)ROYALLEPAGE2.COM WITH THEIR CONTACT INFO AND RLRS WILL CALL THEM 

4. THE BRIEF REGISTRATION PROCESS REQUIRES PERSONNEL TO PROVIDE A SERVICE NUMBER,PARTIAL SOCIAL INSURANCE NUMBER AND TO CONFIRM BANKING INFORMATION AND MAILING ADDRESS 

5. APPLICATIONS FOR RETROACTIVE PA WILL BE PROCESSED CENTRALLY BY RLRS. AS SUCH, PLEASE DIRECT ANY COMMENTS OR CONCERNS TO THE NUMBERS PROVIDED ABOVE AND NOT TO YOUR LOCAL RLRS OFFICE, PAY OFFICE OR ORDERLY ROOM 

6. ENTITLEMENTS WILL BE VERIFIED AND PAYMENTS MADE AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE, HOWEVER, GIVEN THAT THE ANTICPATED VOLUME EXCEEDS FORTY THOUSAND APPLICANTS, DELAYS MAY BE EXPERIENCED IN SOME CASES. YOUR PATIENCE IS APPRECIATED 

7. CURRENT AND FORMER PERSONNEL WHOSE MOVES WERE NOT ADMINISTERED BY RLRS MAY ALSO BE ELIGIBLE FOR A RETROACTIVE PA PAYMENT. THESE INDIVIDUALS ARE REQUESTED TO FORWARD THEIR NAME, SERVICE NUMBER, EMAIL ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBER TO TREMBLAY.L3(ATSIGN)FORCES.GC.CA OR TO FAX SAME TO 613-992-3220. THESE PERSONNEL WILL BE CONTACTED DIRECTLY TO CONFIRM ELIGIBILITY AND TO INITIATE PAYMENT 

8. PA IS A TAXABLE BENEFIT AND A T4 WILL BE ISSUED FOR ALL PAYMENTS. 

9. SIGNED BY MGEN SEMIANIW, CMP


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Jan 2008)

And there you have it - officially!!  I got an email this morning saying that it will be deposited within 5 days.  They took half for taxes, but $65 is a coffee and a pack of smokes!! (Gander - no PLD!!)


----------



## axeman (21 Jan 2008)

;D sweet   260  ,,,,


----------

